# Liquid Co2?



## Monk11876 (Mar 20, 2009)

The only store near me that has anyone knowledgeable about aquarium plants tells me that a liquid c02 will work better that diy co2. The liquid c02 is a Flourish product. Cannot remember the exact name. Does anyone here have any experience with this? I want to check before I buy anything that will be added to my tank. Thanks!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Monk11876 said:


> The only store near me that has anyone knowledgeable about aquarium plants tells me that a liquid c02 will work better that diy co2. The liquid c02 is a Flourish product. Cannot remember the exact name. Does anyone here have any experience with this? I want to check before I buy anything that will be added to my tank. Thanks!


Your talking about flourish excel, which isn't actually liquid co2 its liquid carbon. I use it all the time in my smaller tanks. Depending on plants and fish be careful not to overdose. Some plants will handle large amounts of it but there are some that it can kill.

Excel actually needs to be dosed everyday and can get rather expensive. If the tank isn't to big you might be better off using a diy co2 on the tank. There are plenty of recipes on the net for this. And is really easy to set up.
If its a big tank, you would need to use pressurized as diy will have little effect.


----------



## lebguy (Jun 18, 2009)

i can ask my friend who is a member on here...phil_pl
and i will also ask my LFS for ya


----------



## Oldman (May 25, 2009)

As Susan said, there is no such thing as liquid CO2 but Flourish Excel is sold as a CO2 substitute. It is known to react badly with some plants and works great with others. I am no plant expert and cannot recite which plants are OK with the liquid product.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I'd rather use DIY CO2 than using Excel. But then again, I also dose dry ferts so it is better.

Excel will be very bad for such plants like Anacharis, Ricca and Vals among others.


----------



## Monk11876 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. the plants in the ten which would be getting it are rotala indica, mayaca, cabomba caroliniana, two swords, an aponogeton crispus and some java moss. do you know if those would react well?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Those should be fine with excel. I have basically all the same plants in tanks that I dose with it.


----------



## Saca (Jun 13, 2009)

The Excel is carbon and a liquid disinfectant that is also effective against algae, but there are plants such as "mini Pellia" and "Pellio" and they can cause damage and also to all other hepatica plants.


I use Co2 and to strengthen even further the plant also uses Excel, no problem using either of the two things together.


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

I use Excel in combo with CO2. It can also help to control certain types of algae is is safe for most plants and fish. The only plants I have seen first hand that do not care for Excel is Java moss and other types of moss. It tends to stunt their growth and ocassionally they turn a bit brownish.


----------

